# watch shots



## meccalli (Jun 26, 2010)

Please comment and critique ^.^

watch on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Leilameat (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it should be a bit lighter.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sharp,badly lit this is not what watch shots usually look like


----------

